
Bright light alters metabolism - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/1242.html
======
DrScump
I wish they had addressed the implications for lightbox users for SAD therapy.

~~~
taxicabjesus
The article notes toward the end that the study is about bright _blue_ light.
Lightboxes provide the full spectrum of visible light.

